# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus triostegus

## Julio Macieira

_Acanthurus triostegus_

----------


## Julio Macieira

_Acanthurus triostegus_ (Foto do Tiago Garcia)

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Acanthuridae (Cirurgiões)
Alimentação: vegetais e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 20 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 300 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 3

----------

